# What is your favourite non-Dims BHM site?



## pendulous (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.superchubs.com/index.php?ref=18282


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 10, 2009)

Lately...deviantart.com


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm quite fond of http://www.chubarama.net


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I'm quite fond of http://www.chubarama.net



You know it's amazing how you ladies get stuck oggling gay sites... does it ever bother you? cause I've been wondering a lot lately about the viability of a website with big guy content geared on a straight audience...


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 11, 2009)

stldpn said:


> You know it's amazing how you ladies get stuck oggling gay sites... does it ever bother you?



Eh, not really. A lot of the men featured on Chubarama are straight, so I don't feel like I'm barking up the wrong tree... and sexual orientation aside, there's not much of a chance that I'm going to boff Jonah Hill or James Corden any time soon anyway (although I would welcome the chance!). My one concern was that the owners of the blog didn't consider me part of their audience, but... well, it's the Internet. You can't really pick and choose who looks at your site. And I've actually sent them a link once to a cute, chubby comedian whose name escapes me at the moment, and they featured it in a post and made a point of mentioning that it had been sent in by part of the female audience, and encouraged other women to participate more.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Eh, not really. A lot of the men featured on Chubarama are straight, so I don't feel like I'm barking up the wrong tree... and sexual orientation aside, there's not much of a chance that I'm going to boff Jonah Hill or James Corden any time soon anyway (although I would welcome the chance!). My one concern was that the owners of the blog didn't consider me part of their audience, but... well, it's the Internet. You can't really pick and choose who looks at your site. And I've actually sent them a link once to a cute, chubby comedian whose name escapes me at the moment, and they featured it in a post and made a point of mentioning that it had been sent in by part of the female audience, and encouraged other women to participate more.



The big gay guys, the bears, the chubs I think have marginal awareness of the fact that their audience isn't entirely brimming with homolust. But as far as consideration, I doubt they have any clue what women want to see. I'm just thinking there has to be some sort of market for a big guy site targeted for women specifically. The whole trick would be getting the site traffic to support it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 12, 2009)

stldpn - it's something I used to be extremely frustrated with. It seems that there isn't much out there for women anyway, regardless of size preference. Because, well you know, us wimmins aren't visually stimulated at all. (bah, I hate that generalization so much you have no idea)

But I got over it and realized that if I wanted to oogle dudes, I'd just get used to the fact that most of 'em were gay sites. When I let my guy in on this fact, he thought I was weirder than he already thought I was for liking big guys. (he's gotten over both of these things)


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 12, 2009)

stldpn said:


> You know it's amazing how you ladies get stuck oggling gay sites... does it ever bother you? cause I've been wondering a lot lately about the viability of a website with big guy content geared on a straight audience...




You might say that we are just more out and about...and tend to flaunt more than our straight bros. Have you noticed that we tend to take our shirts off more and show our bellies compared to other straight sites?

Bears are more daring than the rest of the human race lol

:bow:


----------



## Jenloveslarge (May 17, 2010)

I've been a fan of Bellybuilders for the last 10 years (man, I feel old!).

Being a female, I have no problem visiting a site that caters to gay men. But, I haven't felt comfortable posting much over that time - I understand that I am not truly welcome (in my opinion).

In my opinion the hottest part of that site ended many years ago... they used to have a bio page where every guy had their measurements, weight, beginning and current weight, favorite foods, ect. it was a real turn on and I was getting real good at estimating just from a pic!


----------



## butch (May 17, 2010)

I mis frequent updates by baddabing over at bellybuilders, he is my dream BHM. :wubu:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 18, 2010)

I don't think women checking out gay chaser sites is any weirder than women reading bara manga...or, hell, women reading yaoi.


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 18, 2010)

The Blog Men-in-Full. For pron, I like xtube.


----------



## stldpn (May 19, 2010)

I always sort of "knew" that there were women who were turned on by gay porn. However, I always figured that it was more of a voyeuristic kink and not as much of a viable fantasy. Especially since I've only ever been asked once by a woman if I would be willing to "do" another guy in front of her. I suppose though the less commercial viable your porn needs are the more likely you are to end up using aids that aren't targeted toward your audience. Ex. For years the majority of pics placed on bear fantasy usegroups were of football players posing for playgirl or other asst candids.


----------



## bigjmccoy (May 20, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I always sort of "knew" that there were women who were turned on by gay porn. However, I always figured that it was more of a voyeuristic kink and not as much of a viable fantasy. Especially since I've only ever been asked once by a woman if I would be willing to "do" another guy in front of her. I suppose though the less commercial viable your porn needs are the more likely you are to end up using aids that aren't targeted toward your audience. Ex. For years the majority of pics placed on bear fantasy usegroups were of football players posing for playgirl or other asst candids.



You are correct, it is a visiual thing, I'd LOVE to see it in person, but since I've almost always been with straight guys, I know It's not gonna happen, but I do love watching it, I find it Mer.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 20, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I always sort of "knew" that there were women who were turned on by gay porn. However, I always figured that it was more of a voyeuristic kink and not as much of a viable fantasy.


Isn't the same usually the case when guys look at/watch female-on-female material?


----------



## WillSpark (May 20, 2010)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Isn't the same usually the case when guys look at/watch female-on-female material?



Or for that matter, almost any porn? I mean, you aren't participating. It is pure voyuerism.


----------



## stldpn (May 20, 2010)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Isn't the same usually the case when guys look at/watch female-on-female material?


Warning: the links do have porny pics but they don't contain nudity so they may be a huge let down 


I think the discrepancy emerges in the fact that not all voyeuristic interests are developed for the same reason. Ie. porn is voyeuristic, but not everyone gets off on the idea of just watching any two people go at it, or just seeing something they're "not suppose" to see.

See I joke about it. But in reality, hardcore lezzie porn does very little for me. Why? because I think that it's produced for men who are stupid enough to believe that they can "turn" a girl. And I'm smart enough to know that a real lesbian generally doesn't want or NEED dick. 

Part of the reason I think it's such a shame that Big guys aren't utilized much in porn is because it sends the message that we aren't attractive and women don't want us. Seriously I have seen some fucked up looking guys doing mainstream porn, but they are always thin. And don't give me the ron jeramy bit because before he was fat he was already pretty fugly. I don't really like films that contain that kind of subtext, it really fucks up my hard on. I wouldn't call my self an expert but I've seen enough to know that being a fat or thick guy is still a huge no-no in the hetero porn industry and up until a decade ago it was very fringe in the guy on guy market.

I don't get the "peeping tom" feeling when I watch bear porn. Why? because I'm actually led to believe that the hot furry fat guy finds guys like me attractive.


----------



## veil (May 20, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Warning: the links do have porny pics but they don't contain nudity so they may be a huge let down
> 
> 
> I think the discrepancy emerges in the fact that not all voyeuristic interests are developed for the same reason. Ie. porn is voyeuristic, but not everyone gets off on the idea of just watching any two people go at it, or just seeing something they're "not suppose" to see.
> ...



i actually emailed good vibes on this very subject, asking if there were any BHM porns. they have a decent amount of BBW/plus size queer stuff, but no hot fat guys, sadly.

your comments on lesbian porn are so true too, i frankly can't watch most girl on girl (think Jenna loves Whoever) without feeling exploitative, but actual lesbian porn is great (please don't stop; SIR video's productions).


----------



## stldpn (May 21, 2010)

veil said:


> i actually emailed good vibes on this very subject, asking if there were any BHM porns. they have a decent amount of BBW/plus size queer stuff, but no hot fat guys, sadly.
> 
> your comments on lesbian porn are so true too, i frankly can't watch most girl on girl (think Jenna loves Whoever) without feeling exploitative, but actual lesbian porn is great (please don't stop; SIR video's productions).



I just always find it uber humorous that guys think chasing amy is something other than super slick parody about all of the most ridiculous male misconceptions about love.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 19, 2010)

Another site full of interesting BHM photos:
www.footballbiggins.com


----------

